# donne traditrici - tipologia



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Apro un 3d su questo argomento, che secondo me merita una discussione a parte, se qualcuno ne ha tempo e voglia


una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha.
Fa uno scambio ( inconsapevolmente s'intende ),dà del desso in cambio di considerazione da parte dell'amante, sperando che questo, forse, un giorno, sostituisca l'attuale compagno

quando questa sostituzione non avviene, sia perchè è rimasta delusa dall'amante, sia perchè è rimasta abbandonata viene spesso assalita da sensi di colpa. In futuro condannerà il tradimento e si ergerà a moralizzatrice verso questo evento.
Succede anche che magari riprova lo scambio con un nuovo amante, ritornando nella stessa situazione, oppure, se va bene, trova chi sostituisce il suo compagno. Se questo succede, lascia l'attuale compagno ( o marito ).


Frasi tipiche di questa tipologia sono " ma perchè non lasci tua moglie ? "
" sai, io sogno sempre una vita accanto a te " etc. etc.



a una piccola percentuale delle donne invece piace tradire per in gusto di farlo, i motivi possono essere svariati, ( una sessualità più libera espressa con l'amante, per esempio, che si manifesta con frasi tipo " con mio marito queste cose non le farei mai " oppure " mio marito è il padre dei miei figli, ho un enorme rispetto per lui, non mi andrebbe che mi vedesse sotto questa luce " ) ma rimane il fatto che a questa tipologia di persone piace tradire ( forse è più giusto dire che hanno bisogno dell'adrenalina che il tradimento apporta )e non abbandonerebbero mai l'attuale compagno.

frasi tipo di questa tipologia sono 
" chissà cosa penserai di me adesso " etc. etc.

forse non si accetta il fatto che esistono persone come quelle della seconda tipologia ( appellate spesso, da gente ottusa, con nomignoli tipo " mignotta, troia o puttana ).
A volte, neppure la persona interessata vuole accettarlo. 
Non accetta il suo modo di essere, oppone resistenze a questa sua caratteristica, così facendo ha una continua lotta dentro di se che le avvelena la vita, è dibattuta tra come è e come vorrebbe essere.

Ci sono molte sfaccettature in queste due tipologie, i confini non sono sempre così definiti, quasi sempre nella stessa persona coesistono entrambe , ma, in linea di massima, queste sono le due grandi tipologie della donna che tradisce.

Bisognerebbe scrivere molto di più di quello che ho scitto adesso,per spiegare meglio e con più dovizia , ma ci vorrebbe molto tempo.
confido nel vostro aiuto........


mah........... così è come la vedo io (  e non solo ), ma forse mi sbaglio ( o ci sbagliamo )


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Concordo con te ma non su un punto, ovvero quando tra parentesi scrivi "inconsapevole s'intende". Ricorda che in ogni tradimento, in ogni categoria di esso, il traditore è consapevole perchè consenziente.
E se mi permetti, qualsiasi sia la tipologia del tradimento, qualsiasi sia la sua sfacettatura, il traditore non ama come e quanto dovrebbe il partner.
Airforever


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Apro un 3d su questo argomento, che secondo me merita una discussione a parte, se qualcuno ne ha tempo e voglia
> 
> 
> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha.
> ...



Contrattacchi?
Stai cercando di analizzare Verena? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che le motivazioni che spingono al tradimento siano meno superficiali rispetto a quelle che hai indicato tu.

Da un vecchio post di Persa/Ritrovata:

“Perché si tradisce è spesso un mistero..si tradisce per carenze proprie (principalmente) ..per carenza del rapporto o del partner...o (io ritengo soprattutto) per semplice angoscia di morte o di vita ...sensazione di vedere davanti una strada già tracciata ..lineare senza curve che lascia vedere già la fine (anche se poi ..ci sorprende e scopriamo che era piena di tante cose, belle e brutte, inaspettate) o anche perché guardando indietro si vede che avremmo potuto imboccare altre strade e ci resta l'ansia di quel che avrebbe potuto essere..
Credo che l'angoscia di morte e del futuro sia più frequentemente più forte negli uomini e l'idea delle possibilità perdute nelle donne ..ma poi le cose si mischiano...”


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Contrattacchi?
> Stai cercando di analizzare Verena?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Giobbe, non voglio generalizzare troppo ma, in line adi massima, oggi, si tradisce per delle baggianate...ogni scusa è buona per tradire. Anche la più banale. Quindi, spesso, le motivazioni sono superficiali. Spesso, non sempre, s'intende.
Air


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Giobbe, non voglio generalizzare troppo ma, in line adi massima, oggi, si tradisce per delle baggianate...ogni scusa è buona per tradire. Anche la più banale. Quindi, spesso, le motivazioni sono superficiali. Spesso, non sempre, s'intende.
> Air



Ciao Air.
A prima vista potrebbero sembrare baggianate, ma credo che nascondano carenze profonde.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao Air.
> A prima vista potrebbero sembrare baggianate, ma credo che nascondano carenze profonde.


sicuramente sono frutto di carenze e di insicurezze ma di fondo ,per me, c'è poca voglia di combattere, difendere, coccolare e rispettare un rapporto stanco o in crisi.Lo dimostra che si tradisce con una facilità allucinante.
non so, io sono molto estrema ma per  me il il tradimento (e non solo sentimentale ma in generale, di ideali, di amicizia ,etc) è una delle forme più fastidiose e subdole di vigliaccheria e miseria.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sicuramente sono frutto di carenze e di insicurezze ma di fondo ,per me, c'è poca voglia di combattere, difendere, coccolare e rispettare un rapporto stanco o in crisi.Lo dimostra che si tradisce con una facilità allucinante.
> non so, io sono molto estrema ma per  me il il tradimento (e non solo sentimentale ma in generale, di ideali, di amicizia ,etc) è una delle forme più fastidiose e subdole di vigliaccheria e miseria.


Mi pare che Dante metta i traditori ben in fondo all'inferno.
Ma i lussuriosi e gli adulteri come Paolo e Francesca li mette nei primi gironi perché l'innamoramento è una cosa che ti frega facilmente senza quasi accorgertene.


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sicuramente sono frutto di carenze e di insicurezze *ma di fondo* ,per me, *c'è poca voglia di combattere, difendere, coccolare e rispettare un rapporto stanco o in crisi.Lo dimostra che si tradisce con una facilità allucinante.*
> non so, io sono molto estrema ma per me il il tradimento (e non solo sentimentale ma in generale, di ideali, di amicizia ,etc) è una delle forme più fastidiose e subdole di vigliaccheria e miseria.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che Dante metta i traditori ben in fondo all'inferno.
> Ma i lussuriosi e gli adulteri come Paolo e Francesca li mette nei primi gironi perché l'innamoramento è una cosa che ti frega facilmente senza quasi accorgertene.


e quelli che si contano un sacco di palle dove li mette??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sicuramente sono frutto di carenze e di insicurezze ma di fondo ,per me, c'è poca voglia di combattere, difendere, coccolare e rispettare un rapporto stanco o in crisi.Lo dimostra che si tradisce con una facilità allucinante.
> non so, io sono molto estrema ma per  me il* il tradimento (e non solo sentimentale ma in generale, di ideali, di amicizia ,etc) è una delle forme più fastidiose e subdole di vigliaccheria e miseria.*


quoto in toto. 

x giobbe: nn avevo notato la cosa della divina commedia...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quelli che si contano un sacco di palle dove li mette??


Non lo so.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Io ho sempre pensato e sostenuto che il tradimento nasce come crisi DI SE', di come ci si vede e definisce.

In questo, le donne sono ancora piu' vulnerabili degli uomini, e la loro crisi è piu' profonda perché - un dato di fatto - le donne sono piu' coraggiose (o avventate, a seconda dei punti di vista).

Poi ciascuno legge la realtà come puo' e vuole, e spesso è anche solo narcisismo agito, da parte di entrambi i sessi.


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Io ho sempre pensato e sostenuto che il tradimento nasce come crisi DI SE', di come ci si vede e definisce.*
> 
> In questo, le donne sono ancora piu' vulnerabili degli uomini, e la loro crisi è piu' profonda perché - un dato di fatto - le donne sono piu' coraggiose (o avventate, a seconda dei punti di vista).
> 
> Poi ciascuno legge la realtà come puo' e vuole, e spesso è anche solo narcisismo agito, da parte di entrambi i sessi.


Ciao, concordo. Ma non è che per caso c'è di mezzo anche (e forse principalmente) la diminuzione d'amore che si prova per il partner?
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao, concordo. Ma non è che per caso c'è di mezzo anche (e forse principalmente) la diminuzione d'amore che si prova per il partner?
> Air


l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa
o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
nel primo caso, invece di tradire si lascia.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Si tradisce per svariati motivi... viviamo in una societa' prettamente consumistica dove e' piu' semplice comprare scarpe nuove che risuolare le "vecchie"...

Cosi' inizia ad essere anche per i rapporti...


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Apro un 3d su questo argomento, che secondo me merita una discussione a parte, se qualcuno ne ha tempo e voglia
> 
> 
> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha.
> ...


 
scusa, ma fai degli studi approfonditi, devi fare tesi all'università sull'argomento e ci usi come cavie?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mai chiesto a lui di lasciare lei per me, mai detto a lui chissà che pensi di me... sono un'eccezione felice di esserlo. 
marca giù


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato e sostenuto che il tradimento nasce come crisi DI SE', di come ci si vede e definisce.
> 
> *In questo, le donne sono ancora piu' vulnerabili degli uomini, e la loro crisi è piu' profonda perché - un dato di fatto - le donne sono piu' coraggiose* (o avventate, a seconda dei punti di vista).
> 
> Poi ciascuno legge la realtà come puo' e vuole, e spesso è anche solo narcisismo agito, da parte di entrambi i sessi.


credo di non aver capito (o temo di averlo fatto?). 
Sembra quasi che, posto che le donne sono più vulnerabili, il loro tradimento sia più *giustificato*.
Se ho capito male, chiedo venia, se ho inteso invece bene, è pura follia. Un traditore è un traditore. Se è un errore, lo è in egual misura indipendentemente dal fatto che a tradire, sia un uomo o una donna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> *scusa, ma fai degli studi approfonditi, devi fare tesi all'università sull'argomento e ci usi come cavie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me lo stavo chiedendo anche io


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa*
> o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
> nel primo caso, invece di tradire si lascia.


Certo che l'amore può diminuire. Tipico l'esempio di quando nasce un figlio e la coppia barcolla. L'amore non è finito, ma vacilla.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha.
> Fa uno scambio ( inconsapevolmente s'intende ),d*à del sesso in cambio di considerazione da parte dell'amante*, sperando che questo, forse, un giorno, sostituisca l'attuale compagno


Credo anch'io che per la maggior parte delle donne sia così.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo di non aver capito (o temo di averlo fatto?).
> Sembra quasi che, posto che le donne sono più vulnerabili, il loro tradimento sia più *giustificato*.
> Se ho capito male, chiedo venia, se ho inteso invece bene, è pura follia. Un traditore è un traditore. Se è un errore, lo è in egual misura indipendentemente dal fatto che a tradire, sia un uomo o una donna.


Io ho capito che le donne soffrono di più per uscirne perché si donano al tradimento senza riserve, ci entrano con entrambi i piedi.


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ho capito che le donne soffrono di più per uscirne perché si donano al tradimento senza riserve, ci entrano con entrambi i piedi.


 
ma che piedi.. ci mettono ben altro


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma che piedi.. ci mettono ben altro


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma che piedi.. ci mettono ben altro





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Aaaooo! Nel mio caso la traditrice è mia moglie!
C'è poco da ridere.


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Aaaooo! Nel mio caso la traditrice è mia moglie!
> C'è poco da ridere.


 









  marò scus... nun zapev....


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa
> o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
> nel primo caso, invece di tradire si lascia.


Quindi, se non interpreto male questa tua dichiarazione, se una donna tradisce ma non lascia il partner ufficiale è perchè è ancora di lui innaorata?
Quindi vuol proprio dire che devo rassegnarmi...perchè è proprio vero che si tradisce anche se si ama? Nooooo, non ci posso credere, no...
Air


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quindi, se non interpreto male questa tua dichiarazione, se una donna tradisce ma non lascia il partner ufficiale è perchè è ancora di lui innaorata?
> Quindi vuol proprio dire che devo rassegnarmi...perchè *è proprio vero che si tradisce anche se si ama*? Nooooo, non ci posso credere, no...
> Air


Se si sta tanto male dentro può succedere.


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

NO SE AMI NON TRADISCI


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> NO SE AMI NON TRADISCI


Se sei INNAMORATO/A non tradisci. Questo sì. Credo non ti venga nemmeno in mente. Passato l'innamoramento può succedere.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Contrattacchi?
> Stai cercando di analizzare Verena?
> 
> 
> ...


si, certo, hai ragione, io ho descritto la cosa in un modo superficiale. 
Persa, invece, da donna intelligente quale è la descrive in maniera molto più profonda.
condivido in pieno quello che ha scritto


----------



## Old Confù (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Apro un 3d su questo argomento, che secondo me merita una discussione a parte, se qualcuno ne ha tempo e voglia
> 
> 
> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha.
> ...


Genio, ma dimmi, la tipologia dell'uomo che tradisce com'è invece?!?
Ma per favore!!!!

poi tu non se quello che giudica, quando per primo hai diviso(e anche se pensi di no, questo si evince dal thread) il mondo il zoccole e ex traditrici moraliste!!!!!

come una canzone che parlava di "questa strana distinzione tra puttane e suore"!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quindi, se non interpreto male questa tua dichiarazione, se una donna tradisce ma non lascia il partner ufficiale è perchè è ancora di lui innaorata?
> Quindi vuol proprio dire che devo rassegnarmi...perchè è proprio vero che si tradisce anche se si ama? Nooooo, non ci posso credere, no...
> Air


non hai capito un chez.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per me se una donna/uomo  tradisce NON AMA chi sta tradendo.
Non pigliamoci in giro.
Ma, per curiosità...che cosa intendete per "amare"??
no, perchè forse sono io che intendo male..
se amo non tradisco la fiducia, non dico palle , non prendo in giro, non nascondo e non manco di rispetto colui/lei che amo.
Può essere affetto non certo amore.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato e sostenuto che il tradimento nasce come crisi DI SE', di come ci si vede e definisce.
> 
> In questo, le donne sono ancora piu' vulnerabili degli uomini, e la loro crisi è piu' profonda perché - un dato di fatto - le donne sono piu' coraggiose (o avventate, a seconda dei punti di vista).
> 
> Poi ciascuno legge la realtà come puo' e vuole, e spesso è anche solo narcisismo agito, da parte di entrambi i sessi.


 
azz, DEVO darti ragione, ma mi fa piacere.
mi trovi d'accordo in pieno con quello che hai scritto qui


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> scusa, ma fai degli studi approfonditi, devi fare tesi all'università sull'argomento e ci usi come cavie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah, probabilmente rientri nella seconda tipologia di traditrice


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai capito un chez..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo non mi hanno mai amata...


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

io francamente ho tradito per idiozia, noncuranza e superficialità.
e sopratutto per egoismo.
i tradimenti dettati da altre motivazioni li comprendo poco.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzo non mi hanno mai amata...


per quale motivo? l'amore finisce.
Finire non vuol dire non essere mai esistito.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quale motivo? l'amore finisce.
> Finire non vuol dire non essere mai esistito.


Asu DURANTE, non dopo.


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> mah, probabilmente rientri nella seconda tipologia di traditrice


 
no tesoro manco in quella. frega sega di quello che chiunque possa pensare dime. figuriamoci lui.
hai capito male.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Asu DURANTE, non dopo.


era già finito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

avete scritto troppo e io ho un forte mal di testa.

potete farmi un riassunto per favore?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era già finito.


Matrimonio. Figlia. Tira e molla continuo. DOPO. E dici che era già finito?
Beh sì a un certo punto le palle me le sono rotta io, e, come ama ricordarmi sua madre, l'ho buttato fuori di casa.

Stai tranquilla che se avessi lottato per riprendermelo sarebbe ancora qui con me. 

Ma la mia filosofia di vita è un'altra.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no tesoro manco in quella. frega sega di quello che chiunque possa pensare dime. figuriamoci lui.
> hai capito male.


non ho capito nulla, non voglio capire nulla, 
ho fatto una supposizione, tuttoquì.


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non ho capito nulla, non voglio capire nulla,
> ho fatto una supposizione, tuttoquì.


ascolta, non mi piace esere classificata, proprio per nulla.
non rientro nelle comuni categorie


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Matrimonio. Figlia. Tira e molla continuo. DOPO. E dici che era già finito?
> Beh sì a un certo punto le palle me le sono rotta io, e, come ama ricordarmi sua madre, l'ho buttato fuori di casa.
> 
> Stai tranquilla che se avessi lottato per riprendermelo sarebbe ancora qui con me.
> ...


non conosco la tua storia.
Posso dire come la penso e come mi comporto io.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non conosco la tua storia.
> Posso dire come la penso e come mi comporto io.


Io non tradisco. Fisicamente. Se quello mi soddisfa non vado a cercare altro. E pure se non mi soddisfa... Però dopo la fase dell'innamoramento ammetto che l'interesse cala. E cerco nuovi stimoli. Fossero anche soltanto gli amici. Questo è sempre stato visto come un segnale di disinvestimento da parte degli uomini coi quali ho avuto una relazione. 

Forse ho semplicemente incontrato uomini non adatti a me...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non tradisco. Fisicamente. Se quello mi soddisfa non vado a cercare altro. E pure se non mi soddisfa... Però dopo la fase dell'innamoramento ammetto che l'interesse cala. E cerco nuovi stimoli.* Fossero* *anche soltanto gli amici.* Questo è sempre stato visto come un segnale di disinvestimento da parte degli uomini coi quali ho avuto una relazione.
> 
> Forse ho semplicemente incontrato uomini non adatti a me...


quel fossero è ambiguo...
comunque cercare nuovi stimoli di amici non credo c'entri una mazza con il tradimento.
e poi scusa, dopo l'innamoramento l'interesse cala??
interesse???????
allora cazzo resta??
confermi che l'amore finisce.Tutto qua


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quel fossero è ambiguo...
> comunque cercare nuovi stimoli di amici non credo c'entri una mazza con il tradimento.
> e poi scusa, dopo l'innamoramento l'interesse cala??
> interesse???????
> ...


Minchia... parlo di INNAMORAMENTO che è diverso dall'AMORE. Sai i primi mesi quando non capisci più un cazzo? Quando potrebbe passarti davanti anche l'uomo più bello del mondo e non lo vedi nemmeno?
Poi l'incanto passa. Si comincia a costruire. Cominci a vedere i difetti, anche.

Cosa resta? Bella domanda... 

Dipende dagli uomini che incontri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

*comunque*

avevo chiesto un riassunto e non me l'avete fatto.

siete proprio indisponenti e con voi ho chiuso.

vado per la mia strada.


(avete un ombrello da prestarmi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende dagli uomini che incontri.


e dalle donne


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avevo chiesto un riassunto e non me l'avete fatto.
> 
> siete proprio indisponenti e con voi ho chiuso.
> 
> ...


Se mi dici dove vai te lo presto io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e dalle donne


è un piacere quotarti e appoggiartelo


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e dalle donne


Certo. Il problema è che se le stesse tipologie si incontrano... sai i casini...


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ascolta, non mi piace esere classificata, proprio per nulla.
> non rientro nelle comuni categorie


l'intenzione non è creare categorie o generalizzare, 
è logico che ogni persona è un universo a se 
ma è anche logico che ci sono delle similitudini

neppure a me piace essere " classificato " ma devo ammettere di avere delle similitudini con altre persone "


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Minchia... parlo di INNAMORAMENTO che è diverso dall'AMORE. Sai i primi mesi quando non capisci più un cazzo? Quando potrebbe passarti davanti anche l'uomo più bello del mondo e non lo vedi nemmeno?
> Poi l'incanto passa. Si comincia a costruire. Cominci a vedere i difetti, anche.
> 
> Cosa resta? Bella domanda...
> ...


io capisco che l'innamoramento è una fase e l'amore un'altra.
va alimentato, costruito e innaffiato.
Se si perde interesse solo perchè è finita la farfallina in pancia non si è manco arrivati all'amore. 
Per me , ovviamente

ps sta diluviando anche qui...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si tradisce per svariati motivi... viviamo in una societa' prettamente consumistica dove e' piu' semplice comprare scarpe nuove che risuolare le "vecchie"...
> 
> Cosi' inizia ad essere anche per i rapporti...


 
e non da ora....

Ieri ho rivisto una ex collega (ora comunque in contatto con me per ragioni di lavoro), coetanea, splendida donna (ma veramente splendida, potrebbe fare la modella).

Convive da 13 anni con l'unico uomo della sua vita (conosciuto 18 anni fa): vita tranquilla, non si sono sposati, non hanno figli. Viaggiano, si divertono, palestra, etc.

La sua migliore amica muore a 35 anni e lei entra in crisi: che fare della sua vita? Le basta? Non piu'.

Ne parla ESPLICITAMENTE con il suo compagno: lui tace, "ha paura delle sue parole", a lui la vita va bene così, perché cambiare? Non le propone matrimonio o figli, ma se lei vuole è disposto, per carità. Ma di suo non cambierebbe...

La passività accomodante di lui, bravissimo ragazzo ma incapace di scintille progettuali, sono i chiodi nella bara di questa storia che non è cresciuta.

Lei non sa cosa fare: lasciare un uomo che "l'adora" per una nuova storia incerta? (io presumo di sapere chi è l'altro, ed è sposatissimo con figli...spero di sbagliarmi).

O andare avanti....fino alla prosisma "occasione"?

Io le ho consigliato la classica pausa di riflessione, e di prendersi un appartamento per sé. Ragionare, lasciando libero anche il compagno, e sperimentare.

Che dite?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao, concordo. Ma non è che per caso c'è di mezzo anche (e forse principalmente) la diminuzione d'amore che si prova per il partner?
> Air


secondo me NO, e ho argomentato questa cosa alla nausea...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se mi dici dove vai te lo presto io.


devo ancora decidere. intanto tu prestamelo, ma non è che lo dobbiamo dividere? poi mi bagno una spalla


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo di non aver capito (o temo di averlo fatto?).
> Sembra quasi che, posto che le donne sono più vulnerabili, il loro tradimento sia più *giustificato*.
> Se ho capito male, chiedo venia, se ho inteso invece bene, è pura follia. Un traditore è un traditore. Se è un errore, lo è in egual misura indipendentemente dal fatto che a tradire, sia un uomo o una donna.


Nessuna giustificazione...ci mancherebbe.
Anzi.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io capisco che l'innamoramento è una fase e l'amore un'altra.
> va alimentato, costruito e innaffiato.
> *Se si perde interesse solo perchè è finita la farfallina in pancia non si è manco arrivati all'amore. *
> Per me , ovviamente
> ...


Può essere.

ps confermo il diluvio.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

hai dato un buon consiglio.
è difficile però cazzo, le cose vanno bene ma se entra in crisi uno dei due l'altro rimane spiazzato e forse anche un pò incazzato perchè non ne riesce a capire i motivi fino in fondo.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quindi, se non interpreto male questa tua dichiarazione, se una donna tradisce ma non lascia il partner ufficiale è perchè è ancora di lui innaorata?
> Quindi vuol proprio dire che devo rassegnarmi...perchè è proprio vero che si tradisce anche se si ama? Nooooo, non ci posso credere, no...
> Air


 
ti devi rassegnare. La crisi è del SE'. Se rientra, se si modifica nel nuovo "corso" la percezione che abbiamo di noi, non è detto che l'amore per il partner ufficiale non rientri dalla finestra...anzi, è cio' che di solito capita.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> devo ancora decidere. intanto tu prestamelo, ma non è che lo dobbiamo dividere? poi mi bagno una spalla


Io fino alle 15 non mi muovo. Se me lo riporti entro quell'ora... tutto tuo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io fino alle 15 non mi muovo. Se me lo riporti entro quell'ora... tutto tuo...


ok, metto il costume e arrivo a nuoto a prenderlo


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai dato un buon consiglio.
> è difficile però cazzo, le cose vanno bene ma se entra in crisi uno dei due l'altro rimane spiazzato e forse anche un pò incazzato perchè non ne riesce a capire i motivi fino in fondo.


Soprattutto se invece di tirarli fuori i motivi si butta a pesce in una nuova relazione. Va bene l'amore ma anche un po' di orgoglio e dignità...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, metto il costume e arrivo a nuoto a prenderlo


Bikini? Fa freddo. Va beh ti presto pure l'asciugamano va.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Soprattutto se invece di tirarli fuori i motivi si butta a pesce in una nuova relazione. Va bene l'amore ma anche un po' di orgoglio e dignità...


ma no ha scritto che lei gliene ha parlato esplicitamente.
intendevo che la morte dellun'amica che ha gettato nella confusione lei può non essere compresa bene dal compagno che non può capire la profondità della crisi


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai dato un buon consiglio.
> è difficile però cazzo, le cose vanno bene ma se entra in crisi uno dei due l'altro rimane spiazzato e forse anche un pò incazzato perchè non ne riesce a capire i motivi fino in fondo.


 
già.
La mia paura è che sei lei non "si toglie la nata" (come si dice qui) poi ci ricade.

A volte meglio le lacrime e sangue, e ricominciare dopo con piu' sentimento (Once More with Feeling....qualcuno riconosce la citazione telefilmica? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  . In questa prospettiva, se lo fa senza raccontare bugie, meglio per tutti, no?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bikini? Fa freddo. Va beh ti presto pure l'asciugamano va.


eh lo so, ma se mi rimane addosso la roba bagnata poi è peggio. prendo un malanno. magari se hai qualcosa di asciutto da prestarmi...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no ha scritto che lei gliene ha parlato esplicitamente.
> intendevo che la morte dellun'amica che ha gettato nella confusione lei può non essere compresa bene dal compagno che non può capire la profondità della crisi


Io mi riferivo alla crisi del sè.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già.
> La mia paura è che sei lei non "si toglie la nata" (come si dice qui) poi ci ricade.
> 
> A volte meglio le lacrime e sangue, e ricominciare dopo con piu' sentimento (In questa prospettiva, se lo fa senza raccontare bugie, meglio per tutti, no?!


si, bisogna vedere lui che ne pensa.
in effetti è terribile quando tutto va bene e improvvisamente uno dei due entra in crisi. per l'altro è durissima


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no ha scritto che lei gliene ha parlato esplicitamente.
> intendevo che la morte dellun'amica che ha gettato nella confusione lei può non essere compresa bene dal compagno che non può capire la profondità della crisi


 
si, lei gliene parla da mesi, e non ha ancora "tradito". Per cui sta valutando se lasciarlo e buttarsi in questa nuova storia (sperando di non farsi troppo male...) o evitare il tradimento e tirare avanti con il compagno storico.

Io penso la morte dell'amica (ieri piangeva parlandomene:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    le abbia fatto toccare con mano la caducità della vita, e il tempo che passa. Puoi essere fantastica e bellissima, ma i 40 sono 40. 

Con tutto quello che comportano (se non hai figli, puoi chiederti che traccia di te hai lasciato al mondo....). La passività di lui non aiuta...


----------



## tatitati (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> l'intenzione non è creare categorie o generalizzare,
> è logico che ogni persona è un universo a se
> ma è anche logico che ci sono delle similitudini
> 
> neppure a me piace essere " classificato " ma devo ammettere di avere delle similitudini con altre persone "


 
con un nik così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io manco le similitudini ho


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, lei gliene parla da mesi, e non ha ancora "tradito". Per cui sta valutando se lasciarlo e buttarsi in questa nuova storia (sperando di non farsi troppo male...) o evitare il tradimento e tirare avanti con il compagno storico.
> 
> Io penso la morte dell'amica (ieri piangeva parlandomene:balloon
> 
> ...


 
capisco che per lui non sia accettabile il discorso di lei, siccome mi rendo conto che la vita non è eterna fammi volare un pò che poi magari torno.
è normale.
peccato, se stavano bene insieme...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, lei gliene parla da mesi, e non ha ancora "tradito". Per cui sta valutando se lasciarlo e buttarsi in questa nuova storia (sperando di non farsi troppo male...) o evitare il tradimento e tirare avanti con il compagno storico.
> 
> *Io penso la morte dell'amica (ieri piangeva parlandomene:balloon
> 
> ...


 la bellezza in questo contesto c'entra poco.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma se mi rimane addosso la roba bagnata poi è peggio. prendo un malanno. *magari se hai qualcosa di asciutto da prestarmi*...


Pure? Uè adesso esageri però. Va beh jeans e maglietta, azzurra. Altro?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e non da ora....
> 
> Ieri ho rivisto una ex collega (ora comunque in contatto con me per ragioni di lavoro), coetanea, splendida donna (ma veramente splendida, potrebbe fare la modella).
> 
> ...


Bha... mi sembra la mia collega... ha 36 anni sposata da quasi dieci niente figli... credo che lei ne vorrebbe almeno uno... ma lui non si fa avanti, dice che la loro vita cambierebbe e niente piu' ristoranti e viaggi... (aborro uomini cosi'... )

Lei vede che una alla volta tutte le sue amiche e colleghe rimangono incinta o hanno gia' figli... e lei? E loro?

Che cazzo faranno a 45 anni? Io me lo chiedo, secondo me anche lei...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha... mi sembra la mia collega... ha 36 anni sposata da quasi dieci niente figli... credo che lei ne vorrebbe almeno uno... ma lui non si fa avanti, dice che la loro vita cambierebbe e niente piu' ristoranti e viaggi... (aborro uomini cosi'... )
> 
> Lei vede che una alla volta tutte le sue amiche e colleghe rimangono incinta o hanno gia' figli... e lei? E loro?
> 
> Che cazzo faranno a 45 anni? Io me lo chiedo, secondo me anche lei...


Io non ho figli e secondo me una coppia senza figli è un po' incompleta.
Non so se sia esistito un altro periodo storico in cui le persone erano più egoiste di adesso.
Lo chiamano individualismo, ma secondo e è egoismo proprio, anche nei confronti della moglie.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, certo, hai ragione, io ho descritto la cosa in un modo superficiale.
> Persa, invece, da donna intelligente quale è la descrive in maniera molto più profonda.
> condivido in pieno quello che ha scritto


Un po' permaloso eh?
Volevo solo dire di analizzare meglio queste donne e di non fermarti alla superficie.
(sia chiaro che non sto dicendo che sei poco profondo).


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho figli e secondo me una coppia senza figli è un po' incompleta.
> *Non so se sia esistito un altro periodo storico in cui le persone erano più egoiste di adesso*.
> Lo chiamano individualismo, ma secondo e è egoismo proprio, anche nei confronti della moglie.


 Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la bellezza in questo contesto c'entra poco.


 
che è esattamente cio' che dico...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha... mi sembra la mia collega... ha 36 anni sposata da quasi dieci niente figli... credo che lei ne vorrebbe almeno uno... ma lui non si fa avanti, dice che la loro vita cambierebbe e niente piu' ristoranti e viaggi... (aborro uomini cosi'... )
> 
> Lei vede che una alla volta tutte le sue amiche e colleghe rimangono incinta o hanno gia' figli... e lei? E loro?
> 
> Che cazzo faranno a 45 anni? Io me lo chiedo, secondo me anche lei...


ne conosco tantissimi così....!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che è esattamente cio' che dico...


 infatti sottolineavo, non confutavo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho figli e secondo me una coppia senza figli è un po' incompleta.
> Non so se sia esistito un altro periodo storico in cui le persone erano più egoiste di adesso.
> Lo chiamano individualismo, ma secondo e è egoismo proprio, anche nei confronti della moglie.


Ma poi sempre a cercare un senso alla vita si arriva.
Un tempo era assodato e dato per scontato che il senso consistesse nel riprodursi e trasmettere e perpetuare una cultura.
Oggi non si sa che cosa si voglia perpetuare e non è detto che chi sceglie di riprodursi lo faccia con qualche consapevolezza e non per eludere le domande di senso.

Ma ancor più chi tradisce cerca di eludere molte domande, o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

*Per Strò*

Sono piacevolmente sorpresa di come tuoi thread piuttosto provocatori abbiano avuto un seguito interessante.
Sei contento, sconcertato o ...deluso?


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai capito un chez..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...io non ho capito un chez, ma guarda tu cos'hai scrit e rileggi il perchè ho riplicato ciòz...

_ l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa
o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
nel primo caso, invece di tradire si lascia._

Tu dici che nel primo caso, quando si esaurisce e finisce, invece di tradire si lascia. Quindi, se tradisci e non lasci è perchè l'amore non si è esaurito e non è finito. Quindi, automaticamente si può tradire chi si ama...io ci credo poco, però...
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io non ho capito un chez, ma guarda tu cos'hai scrit e rileggi il perchè ho riplicato ciòz...
> 
> _ l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa
> o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
> ...


questo è quello che si dice chi tradisce.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o forse non ho capito un chez neanche io..


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io non ho capito un chez, ma guarda tu cos'hai scrit e rileggi il perchè ho riplicato ciòz...
> 
> _ l'amore può diminuire?? naaaaaaaaa
> o si esaurisce e finisce o no.
> ...


Air tu vedi troppo bianco e nero... spesso nella vita non si hanno le idee cosi' chiare... capita una crisi, un momento di debolezza e si scivola...

Scivolare non vuole dire che sei un impedito che non sa camminare...


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air tu vedi troppo bianco e nero... spesso nella vita non si hanno le idee cosi' chiare... capita una crisi, un momento di debolezza e si scivola...
> 
> Scivolare non vuole dire che sei un impedito che non sa camminare...


...sarà...ma più che altro ho un dubbio...non vorrei essere io ad aver sempre amato male e ad aver superato crisi e debolezze senza essere mai scivolato...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...sarà...ma più che altro ho un dubbio...non vorrei essere io ad aver sempre amato male e ad aver superato crisi e debolezze senza essere mai scivolato...
> Air



Air, scusa... ma si scivola in anni di relazione...


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air, scusa... ma si scivola in anni di relazione...


...ok, ok, la mia più "lunga" è stata di 4 anni e 1/2...quindi "corta" ma...ci sono tradimenti anche in storie di 6-8-10 anni...non sono 4 e 1/2 ma neanche poi così tanto lunghe...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ok, ok, la mia più "lunga" è stata di 4 anni e 1/2...quindi "corta" ma...ci sono tradimenti anche in storie di 6-8-10 anni...non sono 4 e 1/2 ma neanche poi così tanto lunghe...
> Air



10 anni son molti... anche 6... Air capita fattene una ragione...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Dieci anni, negli anni formativi della vita da adulti, sono un'eternità! Che dici, Air!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

*Air*

in TUTTE le tue storie c'è stato un tradimento?


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono piacevolmente sorpresa di come tuoi thread piuttosto provocatori abbiano avuto un seguito interessante.
> Sei contento, sconcertato o ...deluso?


guarda, te lo dico in sincerità, non voglio assolutamente provocare
forse sembra così, è il mio carattere, ma non è mia intenzione

io sono qui per un confronto di idee non è che sono contento se un 3d ha un seguito interssante oppure no, non ci penso neppure a questa eventualità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> guarda, te lo dico in sincerità, non voglio assolutamente provocare
> forse sembra così, è il mio carattere, ma non è mia intenzione
> 
> io *sono qui per un confronto* di idee *non è che sono contento se un 3d ha un seguito interssante oppure no, non ci penso neppure a questa eventualità*


 Allora ti interessa che abbiano un seguito interessante, se no in che consisterebbe il confronto?


----------



## Old oscar (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ti interessa che abbiano un seguito interessante, se no in che consisterebbe il confronto?


si, certo, leggere le opinioni degli altri mi interessa, se propongo un 3d e nessuno risponde è logico che non posso avere un confronto.

oddio , mi sono incasinato, sarà l'ora tarda, scusa

e poi ho altro per la testa, domani mattina ho un appuntamento e sono un poco con la testa nelle nuvole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, certo, leggere le opinioni degli altri mi interessa, se propongo un 3d e nessuno risponde è logico che non posso avere un confronto.
> 
> oddio , mi sono incasinato, sarà l'ora tarda, scusa
> 
> e poi ho altro per la testa, domani mattina ho un *appuntamento *e sono un poco con la testa nelle nuvole


----------



## Old oscar (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


non capisco il significato della faccina che hai inserito


----------



## Old oscar (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non capisco il significato della faccina che hai inserito


ve beh, non fa nulla, sono troppo stanco mi sa che vado a dormire 
domani sveglia presto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non capisco il significato della faccina che hai inserito


 E' interrogativa rispetto alla parola evidenziata: appuntamento ... che appuntamento?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma poi sempre a cercare un senso alla vita si arriva.
> Un tempo era assodato e dato per scontato che il senso consistesse nel riprodursi e trasmettere e perpetuare una cultura.
> Oggi non si sa che cosa si voglia perpetuare e non è detto che chi sceglie di riprodursi lo faccia con qualche consapevolezza e non per eludere le domande di senso.
> 
> Ma ancor più chi tradisce cerca di eludere molte domande, o no?


 
Fare figli significa anche assumersi le responsabilità della loro crescita, del loro sviluppo. Significa amarli e proteggerli, significa dedicare anima e corpo alla creatura. Significa che i tuoi bisogni, ciò che ti piace, ciò che vorresti fare viene sempre e comunque dopo le necessità di tuo figlio.

Altrimenti fai meglio a non fare bambini. Non fare un figlio, magari, significa avere un grande senso di responsabilità. Se sai che non saresti capace di sacrificarti fino a quel punto, se non vuoi educare tuo figlio in maniera sbagliata, non fare figli è giusto. Perchè mettere al mondo una creatura innocente che pagherà per l'eternità un' educazione che non era voluta, o dettata da uno stato d'animo dei genitori non adatto alla crescita di un bambino.

Io trovo che le coppie che decidano di aspettare di avere un figlio perchè non ancora pronte, siano molto più responsabili di chi si tiene il figlio avuto dal vicino di casa trombato per casa, ma che non abortisce perchè credente magari, o per motivi ideologici, salvo poi trovarsi a 23 anni con il culo sfondato, i nervi a fior di pelle, il compagno che si tromba la collega, con le bollette sopra la testa e non sapendo più dove sbattere la testa.

Voleva essere uno sfogo generale. Tutto qua.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *Fare figli significa anche assumersi le responsabilità della loro crescita, del loro sviluppo. Significa amarli e proteggerli, significa dedicare anima e corpo alla creatura*. Significa che i tuoi bisogni, ciò che ti piace, ciò che vorresti fare viene sempre e comunque dopo le necessità di tuo figlio.
> 
> Altrimenti fai meglio a non fare bambini. *Non fare un figlio, magari, significa avere un grande senso di responsabilità. Se sai che non saresti capace di sacrificarti fino a quel punto, se non vuoi educare tuo figlio in maniera sbagliata, non fare figli è giusto*. Perchè mettere al mondo una creatura innocente che pagherà per l'eternità un' educazione che non era voluta, o dettata da uno stato d'animo dei genitori non adatto alla crescita di un bambino.
> 
> ...


 
io ti ho letto qua e là, quindi ammetto di non saper molto molto della tua vicenda....ma quanto dolore c'è dietro le parole che ho sottolineato?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ti ho letto qua e là, quindi ammetto di non saper molto molto della tua vicenda....ma quanto dolore c'è dietro le parole che ho sottolineato?


 
non ne hai idea! adesso devo scappare al lavoro!


----------



## Old oscar (13 Settembre 2008)

solitamente con le donne traditrici, noi uomini, andiamo solamente per sesso

questa mattina per me è stato davvero bello, niente sesso, solamente parole
una cosa diversa ma piacevole.

una piacevole sensazione quella di incontrarsi senza dover per forza " concludere "

si, è stata una bella mattinata

non che la cosa metta in crisi il rapporto ( stupendo che ho con mia moglie )
è una cosa differente con la mia amante, si, diciamo una cosa differente.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> solitamente con le donne traditrici, noi uomini, andiamo solamente per sesso
> 
> questa mattina per me è stato davvero bello, niente sesso, solamente parole
> una cosa diversa ma piacevole.
> ...


va bè ma... davvero non capisco di cosa vuoi convincerci...
cavoli tuoi... scusa eh..

solo una cosa: il rapporto stupendo che hai con tua moglie è una tua invenzione, a meno chè, anche lei non si dia un gran daffare altrove..
nel qual caso sarebbe un rapporto stupendamente ipocrita.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2008)

fica non è una parolaccia: è la porta della vita
vagina è già più pruriginoso


----------



## Pocahontas (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> solitamente con le donne traditrici, noi uomini, andiamo solamente per sesso
> 
> questa mattina per me è stato davvero bello, niente sesso, solamente parole
> una cosa diversa ma piacevole.
> ...


 
Ah, però! Wow.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma... davvero non capisco di cosa vuoi convincerci...
> cavoli tuoi... scusa eh..*
> 
> solo una cosa: il rapporto stupendo che hai con tua moglie *  è una tua invenzione, a meno chè, anche lei non si dia un gran daffare altrove..
> nel qual caso sarebbe un rapporto stupendamente ipocrita.


bhò, lo dico anch'io.
QUel metterlo tra parentesi poi accentua la sensazione che se lo debba ripetere per ficcarselo in testa.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò, lo dico anch'io.
> QUel metterlo tra parentesi poi accentua la sensazione che se lo debba ripetere per ficcarselo in testa.


no. sono convinta che sia in buona fede.
come sono convinta che è possibile anche farsi andare bene una vacanza in un posto infernale, se l'unico scopo è mandare una bella cartolina ai parenti e agli amici...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. sono convinta che sia in buona fede.
> come sono convinta che è possibile anche farsi andare bene una vacanza in un posto infernale, se l'unico scopo è mandare una bella cartolina ai parenti e agli amici...


può essere.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma... davvero non capisco di cosa vuoi convincerci...
> cavoli tuoi... scusa eh..
> 
> solo una cosa: il rapporto stupendo che hai con tua moglie è una tua invenzione, a meno chè, anche lei non si dia un gran daffare altrove..
> nel qual caso sarebbe un rapporto stupendamente ipocrita.


si certo, non è volevo raccontare i fatti miei 
è che mi sono accorto che si può stare  bene con un'amante anche senza voler fare sesso per forza

mi pensando che si possono amare due persone in modo diverso ma contemporaneamente, è per questo che dico che ho un rapporto stupendo con mia moglie ( anche con la mia amante ) .
Non penso sia una mia invenzione, dopo 20 e più anni che stiamo insieme.
voglio dire che mi sono accorto che non ci esco solo per fare sesso, ma che provo dell'affetto nei suoi confronci, che si sto bene. 
Non è per raccontare di me, è per dire come vedo io la cosa, ora che ci sono dentro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si certo, non è volevo raccontare i fatti miei
> è che mi sono accorto che si può stare bene con un'amante anche senza voler fare sesso per forza
> 
> mi pensando che si possono amare due persone in modo diverso ma contemporaneamente, è per questo che dico che ho un rapporto stupendo con mia moglie ( anche con la mia amante ) .
> ...


 Sai ho anch'io una mia teoria.
E nella mia teoria se con amare si intende stare bene capisco che si possa stare bene con due persone ...anche tre ad avere tempo libero...


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai ho anch'io una mia teoria.
> E nella mia teoria se con amare si intende stare bene capisco che si possa stare bene con due persone ...anche tre ad avere tempo libero...


sento odore di presa per i fondelli in questo post.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> sento odore di presa per i fondelli in questo post.


No.
Dico sul serio.
Quasi tutti dicono di amare quando stanno bene ed è questo che rende possibile dire amo più di una persona.
Io credo che invece amare sia voler far star bene e da questo ricavare il proprio star bene e qui il tradimento non può esserci perché non si può credere davvero di far star bene qualcuno nella menzogna.
L'equivoco sta nel fatto che anche se si ama davvero (dico nel secondo modo) anche noi stiamo bene e questo è molto importatante ...è così importante che poi il bene dell'altro passa in secondo piano una volta che si è certi di averne il bene e la fiducia.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai ho anch'io una mia teoria.
> E nella mia teoria se con amare si intende stare bene capisco che si possa stare bene con due persone ...anche tre ad avere tempo libero...


scherzi a parte, è logico che con amare non si intende star bene insieme

penso che sia difficile da spiegare se non si è provata una cosa del genere, 
è difficile anche per me, non so, su questa cosa sono un poco dibattuto 
fra amicizia e amore ( intendo per l'amante ) . 
certamente voi ne sapete più di me sull'argomento, per me sono sensazioni nuove


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Dico sul serio.
> Quasi tutti dicono di amare quando stanno bene ed è questo che rende possibile dire amo più di una persona.
> Io credo che invece amare sia voler far star bene e da questo ricavare il proprio star bene e qui il tradimento non può esserci perché non si può credere davvero di far star bene qualcuno nella menzogna.
> L'equivoco sta nel fatto che anche se si ama davvero (dico nel secondo modo) anche noi stiamo bene e questo è molto importatante ...è così importante che poi il bene dell'altro passa in secondo piano una volta che si è certi di averne il bene e la fiducia.



si, amare significa voler far star bene l'altro, ne sono convinto.
ma non è detto ( parere mio, non assoluto ) che da questo se ne deve ricavare il proprio.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

potrebbe anche darsi che, per esempio, 
una donna accetta che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene

amare significa voler far star bene 

accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ? 

l'amore vuole l'esclusività oppure accetta anche la condivisione ?

apro un 3d  su questa cosa ? 
potrebbe essere interessante , ma si, lo apro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> potrebbe anche darsi che, per esempio,
> una donna accetta che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene
> 
> amare significa voler far star bene
> ...


 Molte donne l'hanno fatto.
Io non so se avere più donne (o aver più uomini) faccia davvero star bene ....anche vivendo egoisticamente ...se non in un breve periodo.
Anche con il consenso di entrambe/i le menzogne o quanto meno le omissioni sono inevitabili.
E dover pensare a cosa si può dire di sè non può far star bene.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molte donne l'hanno fatto.
> Io non so se avere più donne (o aver più uomini) faccia davvero star bene ....anche vivendo egoisticamente ...se non in un breve periodo.
> Anche con il consenso di entrambe/i le menzogne o quanto meno le omissioni sono inevitabili.
> E dover pensare a cosa si può dire di sè non può far star bene.


potrebbe succedere che la donna sa' ma non dice nulla 
in passato questo succedeva spesso, non trovi ?

di se si può solamente dire che si è degli stronzi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> potrebbe succedere che la donna sa' ma non dice nulla
> in passato questo succedeva spesso, non trovi ?
> 
> di se si può solamente dire che si è degli stronzi


in passato le donne le buscavano con estrema facilità, ad esempio se si mettevano a tavola prima dei mariti. non avevano dunque 'sta gran possibilità di opporsi


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Dico sul serio.
> Quasi tutti dicono di amare quando stanno bene ed è questo che rende possibile dire amo più di una persona.
> *Io credo che invece amare sia voler far star bene* e da questo ricavare il proprio star bene e qui il tradimento non può esserci perché non si può credere davvero di far star bene qualcuno nella menzogna.
> L'equivoco sta nel fatto che anche se si ama davvero (dico nel secondo modo) anche noi stiamo bene e questo è molto importatante ...è così importante che poi il bene dell'altro passa in secondo piano una volta che si è certi di averne il bene e la fiducia.


Quindi se chi amiamo non ci ama più e sta bene con un'altra persona siginfica lasciarlo/a fare?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Su questo francamente sono d'accordo con te, Monica, a patto che sia un vero sentimento, non un'avventura e una sbandata.

Se un marito davvero trova l'amore della sua vita, non so,credo non mi opporrei (e lo credevo anche prima di caderci io ...).

Solo che nel 99 % dei casi credo sia solo una sbandata...e quindi bisogna lottare per la famiglia. Del resto penso che ci si accorga abbastanza in fretta della consistenza dell'altro rapporto....(e il coniuge tradito è in una posizione di osservazione magnifica per trarre delle considerazioni...).

Il fatto è che nella normalità chi tradisce non lo fa perché ha incontrato l'amore, ma perché agisce la propria crisi...e sono questi i casi piu' irrecuperabili, quando la crisi non viene superata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi se chi amiamo non ci ama più e sta bene con un'altra persona siginfica lasciarlo/a fare?


Ma se chi amiamo non ci ama ...avremmo il potere di tenerlo?
Mi sembrerebbe volersi attribuire una nobiltà di scelta e di rinuncia nel dire di "lasciare andare" chi non abbiamo alcun potere di trattenere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molte donne l'hanno fatto.
> Io non so se avere più donne (o aver più uomini) faccia davvero star bene ....anche vivendo egoisticamente ...se non in un breve periodo.
> Anche con il consenso di entrambe/i le menzogne o quanto meno le omissioni sono inevitabili.
> *E dover pensare a cosa si può dire di sè non può far star bene*.





stronzo ha detto:


> potrebbe succedere che la donna sa' ma non dice nulla
> in passato questo succedeva spesso, non trovi ?
> 
> *di sè si può solamente dire che si è degli stronzi*


Intendevo che in una relazione si parla, si raccontano le esperienze che si fanno (anche solamente la battuta fatta in ascensore col vicino) e vivere un'altra relazione (o più) parallela riempie di esperienze che non possono essere raccontate al partner e questo non solo riduce il dialogo, ma rende anche tutto artificioso.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

...e' vero...porta al silenzio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi se chi amiamo non ci ama più e sta bene con un'altra persona siginfica lasciarlo/a fare?



sì, se l'alternativa è che lui/lei stia con noi per "dovere". è triste.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se chi amiamo non ci ama ..*.avremmo il potere di tenerlo?*
> Mi sembrerebbe volersi attribuire una nobiltà di scelta e di rinuncia nel dire di "lasciare andare" chi non abbiamo alcun potere di trattenere.


no, ma quello di spaccare i maroni all'inverosimile sì


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ma quello di spaccare i maroni all'inverosimile sì


----------

